# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Хотим танцевать! (рисовать, фехтовать, изучать иностранный язык... )

## yakudza

Хочу записать Викторию в танцевальную студию.
Какие коллективы посоветуете?
Куда ходят ваши детки?

----------


## yakudza

Мы пока остановились на "Забаве".
Настя, Jazz, ты знаешь их педагогов? Тимошку поведешь куда-нибудь?)))

----------


## Jazz

Катя, Забава - хороший вариант. Я лично с Еленой Иноземцевой не знакома, но знаю тех, кто у нее занимается. Очень ее любят и детки, и взрослые. Плюс там хорошо готовят и с технической точки зрения, и с артистической - детки эмоционально танцуют.
Еще хорошие, на мой взгляд, варианты: "Калужский сувенир", танцгруппа "Абсолют", танцевальная лаборатория "ТЕКТ" (не знаю точно, со скольки лет они берут), ансамбль танца "Образ" (они, правда, только с 5 лет принимают). "Явки и пароли" могу поискать, если хочешь.
Насчет Тимы пока конкретно не думали. У нас на повестке дня сейчас садик, да и не готов он еще к серьезным занятиям. И что-то мне подсказывает, что и потом это вряд ли будут танцы.)))

----------


## kiara

Я знаю Лену Иноземцеву - руководителя Забавы. Знаю исключительно с положительной стороны)) очень много лет, когда ей еще 7 лет было)))
Помимо Забавы еще *говорят* душевно в Залах Таис с детками занимаются.
И еще очень хорошие отзывы о коллективе ***Господи, вылетело из головы* народные танцы там...Настя точно подскажет)))
О - Настя уже подсказала))) Калужский сувенир!!
В Забаве у меня подруги дочь танцует много лет, в Сувенире тоже пара знакомых водят деток маленьких - все весьма лестно отзываются.

----------


## yakudza

Я "Забаву" нашла на сайте дворца пионеров, потом Елену Иноземцеву нашла в одноклассниках. Потом вышла на их сайт. Впечатление сложилось весьма положительное, да. Но с младшей группой, мне кажется, она сама не занимается, там еще 2 девушки и парень. Второго сентября пойду на собрание к ним. 
"Калужский сувенир" помню с детства как очень профессиональный. До сих пор стоит перед глазами, как парни в присядку танцевали. Супер! 
Но я вообще эстраду хотела.
В "Забаву" мне почему-то очень хочется. Буду рассматривать другие варианты только если кто-то скажет, что там молодые педагоги не добрые, или если по деньгам не потяну)))

----------


## Jazz

Раз хочется, значит туда и идите. Это мамина "чуйка".)))
А насчет молодых педагогов - они сейчас есть, наверно, в любом давно существующем калужском коллективе. Танцуют ребята, вырастают, а потом остаются работать со своим хореографом в качестве помощников.

----------


## летняя мама

Я б Забаву выбрала. Своих туда не водила, но много хорошего слышала. Дочь в театральную студию во Дворец пионеров ходит, когда её жду, вижу деток из Забавы и как с ними педагог общается. Впечатления положительные.
Калужский сувенир -  знакомые детки водили по нескольку лет, потом уходили. Но это уже в возрасте 12-13 лет. Пока малыши -все ОК.  Причины озвучивать не буду, но они были. Танцуют там, конечно,здорово!Особенно мальчишки нравятся.
А еще бальные танцы в "Спартаке" на площади Победы.

----------


## Веснушка

вива данс, залы таис, еще руслан евтеев новую студию открыл up&down, рекламировал, что детей с 4х лет берут. и забава очень хороший коллектив.

----------


## Веснушка

а еще фигурное катание есть)) можно попробовать

----------


## kazangi

девочки, а рисование есть где-нибудь? Улька просится, а в худ. школу наверное рановато?

----------


## mamaRita

Ир, можно в Палитру, что напротив Таис, попробовать. Там художник с детьми занимается, а в остальных местах, где занятия для малышей, обычные педагоги. Но возможно я просто не в курсе, что еще что-то есть стоящее.

----------


## Ёжик

> девочки, а рисование есть где-нибудь? Улька просится, а в худ. школу наверное рановато?


 В Созвездии есть, в Доме....кого-то там) техников каких-то кажется, на Горького в общем.

----------


## Веснушка

Рит, а что за палитра?

----------


## летняя мама

палитра на Плеханова, Созвездие (крестница занимается -мне очень её работы нравятся. очень много разных техник и материалов)
У меня дочь пятый год уже будет ходить к преподавателю из художки,Юлия Владимировна, мне она оч. нравится своим отношением к деткам. Занимаются в здании институтута, что напротив касс кукольного театра(на третьем этаже. там еще лепка есть, подготовка к школе, и школьники занимаются математикой и английским, английский ни очем, а математику рекомендую)
А еще в доме на перекрестке Московской и Дзержинки (красный такой, кирпичный старый, напротив управления образования, там еще куры-гуси во дворе) с детьми занимается художник, пожилой дядечка, известный очень в Калуге, Вячеслав-а фамилия из головы вылетела. У него студия на первом этаже. Могу узнать про него поподробнее.
И во дворце пионеров еще в желтом здании.

----------


## kazangi

> с детьми занимается художник, пожилой дядечка, известный очень в Калуге, Вячеслав-а фамилия из головы вылетела. У него студия на первом этаже. Могу узнать про него поподробнее.


пожалуйста, узнайте!

спасибо всем,девочки, будем выбирать

----------


## летняя мама

> пожалуйста, узнайте!
> 
> спасибо всем,девочки, будем выбирать


На следующей неделе, ОК? У нас репетитор по англ. в этом доме живет, дружит с ним. 4 секнтября к ней идем, спрошу. Если получится, то пораньше. Напишу здесь.
И в Художественном музее на Ленина по выходным есть занятия, но мне как-то не особо там.

----------


## kazangi

ок! мы не торопимся. 4 года Ульке.

----------


## polya

О,тоже схожу в Забаву разузнаю. Они теперь оказыватся в соседнем с нами доме, близко ходить)))

----------


## Ёжик

> На следующей неделе, ОК? У нас репетитор по англ. в этом доме живет, дружит с ним. 4 секнтября к ней идем, спрошу. Если получится, то пораньше. Напишу здесь.
> И в Художественном музее на Ленина по выходным есть занятия, но мне как-то не особо там.


А что в музее не нравится?
И про репетитора вашего здесь поинтересуюсь) со сколько лет берет? И как вам вообще?)
Кстати, у Палитры сайт есть http://palitra-art.ru/

----------


## летняя мама

> А что в музее не нравится?
> И про репетитора вашего здесь поинтересуюсь) со сколько лет берет? И как вам вообще?)


В музее несколько занятий посетили, преподаватели все разные были.  Детки тоже постояно разные. Вот одно занятие, например, как проходило. Пришли родители с детьми, дети разного возраста лет от 3-4 до 12. Раздали планшеты(на самом деле картонки толстые), прикрепили к ним кнопками бумагу и сказали:"Выбирайте картину, которая Вам нравится и попробуйте её нарисовать!" Вот в целом примерно так. Лепка из глины понравилась.
Но в прошлом году ни разу не ходили, возможно, что-то изменилось там.
Репетитор нам по наследству досталась, от предыдущего, когда та не смогла больше заниматься. Мы к ней с восьми начали ходить, год уже отзанимались, пока нравится.Был мальчик-первоклассник у неё. Про более младших детей не знаю, спрошу. 
Английским в 5 лет стали заниматься. В садике были занятия, и ходили в еще на занятия в группе детей 5-6 было. 2 года отходили, весной преподаватель не смогла  с детьми заниматься. Нашли другогшо, который 15 лет в Америке прожил. Очень здорово за несколько занятий произношение поставил, но он с детьми работать не любит(и не скрывает этого), требования завышены и ребенок очень нервничал. Месяца полтора отходили, бросили. Сама б я к нему с удовольствием, детям тяжело.
Сейчас занимаемся у преподавателя дома, берет 300 руб. за час(может, дороже с сентября?), знаю, что к неторым она домой ходит(нам это неудобно просто). Оня с детьми здорово ладит, дети её любят, она их тоже) У неё своих двое, + еще 3 кошки, крыса и прочая живность, которую при случае можно погладить. Мой младший просто обожает сестру с английского забирать.
Что лично мне нравится: отношение к детям, подбор материала и способы его преподнесения, темпы не очень быстрые -зато в голове у ребенко все четко откладывается.

----------


## летняя мама

Спросила у нашего репититора по англ., со скольки лет она детей берет. Говорит, что если с произношением русских звуков проблем нет , то с 5-ти вполне можно, все зависит от ребенка.

Про художника она сказала, что примерно до октября он живет за городом. Это Владислав Михайлович Собенков и его жена Нина Антоновна (в интернете можно про них найти инфу), дети у него в студии занимаются разного возраста, маленьких тоже берет. Если к октябрю еще будет актуально, напишите мне, узнаю точно, что , где, когда .

----------


## Ёжик

Cпасибо. Произношение было идеальное, пока нижние зубы не выпали)). Будем думать.

----------


## kazangi

> Про художника она сказала, что примерно до октября он живет за городом. Это Владислав Михайлович Собенков и его жена Нина Антоновна (в интернете можно про них найти инфу), дети у него в студии занимаются разного возраста, маленьких тоже берет. Если к октябрю еще будет актуально, напишите мне, узнаю точно, что , где, когда .


Спасибо большое, нам с октября очень даже подходит, мы сами то в городе, то нет!

----------


## polya

Эх, может подскажет, кто-нибудь что или ткнет носом в умную статью. У нас растет великий "нехочуха" и скептик. причем, 100%, что походит и понравится, что не выведешь. но как уговорить попробывать разочек?
Хотели отдать ребенка куда-нибудь в спорт, для общего развития.
Сходили сначала на гимнастику. Ребенок отказадлся на отрез даже выходить и что-то показывать, причем не из-за страха (ни слез, ни испуга), просто "не хочу, мне не нравится здесь, хочу домой". ладно. нас бы все равно не взяли, т.к. мелкие еще, а там с 5-ти.
Пошли на айкидо. Вроде пришли. пока занятие не началось - бегал, прыгал. Вышел тренер и велел сесть - отказ. Хочу домой и все. Ни уговоры, ничего не помогает...  

Конечно, мы не ходим в сад и дисциплина нам чужда. но проблем с общением нет, знакомства заводит легко, во дворе активен, подвижен и не застенчив.

Как быть? как уговаривать?

на повестке дня еще на танцы попробывать сходить. как всегда - сказал подет, но если не понравится (а это у нас излюбленное слово и определение для всего. даже если и понравится) - не будет ходить. но он даже не хочет остаться, посмотреть. причем я никуда не ухожу. В стороне стою...

Чего делать?

нам 4.1 года.

----------


## polya

Вариант - отстать от ребенка, конечно вариант. Но мы дома сидим, в сад не ходим, и не хватает минимальных таких занятий.(

----------


## летняя мама

И я послушаю про нехочух. Та же проблема. В июле 4 года было. Типичный такой рачок -ранимый и весь в себе. Если что-то не захочет делать -не будет, на все вопросы может отвечать :"не знаю, не хочу", хотя прекрасно знает. Хотели в этом году пойти на развивашки -говорит, что еще маленький и не хочет, преподаватель посоветовал год подождать,не заставлять.
В садике стихи учат, за год ни одного не рассказал, "не знаю" и все. А летом вот начал выдавать Тютчева и Пушкина, захотелось ему))
У дочки в саду был нехочуха. 3 года ничего не хотел. На утреннике выступить никакими силами нельзя было заставить, чего ему только родители и воспитатели не обещали, нет и всё! А последний год -как подменили его, захотел! И в школе отличник!
Может, и правда, отстать? Послушаю , что посоветуете?

И куда берут мальчиков 4-х лет (спорт)? Хоккей и фигурное катание не рассматриваю(у него плоскостопие+вальгус). Насчет бассейна у меня тараканы в голове -грибки,бактерии и т.д. мерещатся. Хотели спортивную гимнастику -там с 5-6 , раньше не берут.

----------


## Веснушка

и у нас нехочуха!!!!! Матвей хоть в монтессори ходил хорошо, Гошану и это не по душе. в этом году будем пробовать ходить еще куда то. записались на хоккей. да, да, да! он везде хочет домой!!!!! и да, да, да!!! он никогда ничего "не знает" - ни стихов, ни как зовут бабушку с дедеушкой (!), ни считать он не умеет! жесть короче))) а сам с собой когда играет, сразу все резко вспоминается)) хотя тоже в принципе вполне контактный... ладно, жизнь покажет, конкретного плана у меня нет)) но дома точно сидеть ему не дам. а то уже начал осваивать с папиной помошью просторы интернета.....
кроме хоккея и бассейна есть рисование, танцы, ушу, ну и развивалки всякие.... ну вот, Катя написала, еще айкидо.

----------


## Домик в деревне

*Веснушка, летняя мама, polya* вот прям читаю и своего узнаю, в ноябре 4 будет =) Зашли в соседний дом на развивалки, просто детский клуб там, можно было бы раз-два в неделю походить, так он даже на порог не поднялся, сказал, что придет сюда, когда подрастет. И, возможно, понравилось бы ему там, но даже не зашел внутрь. Вот я еще думаю, как бы тактичнее с ним просто зайти внутрь, чтобы не спугнуть. 
Так я заставлять не буду, но там же может быть интересно. Одно дело попробовать и отказаться, другое - вообще не пробовать =))

----------


## летняя мама

> кроме хоккея и бассейна есть рисование, танцы, ушу, ну и развивалки всякие.... ну вот, Катя написала, еще айкидо.


А где айкидо? мне вот хочется,чтобы тренер был хороший, проверенный. У мужа одно из образований -тренерское, несколько лет назад  дочь решила на карате (или что-то такое похожее) пойти, в залах Таис. Муж одно занятие поприсутствовал и сказал , что такого тренера к детям на пушечный выстрел подпускать нельзя. Да и родители некоторые жаловались.
Нам не надо прям вот спортивных результатов, просто для общего развития и чтоб энергию куда-то выплеснуть.

----------


## kazangi

и у меня такая же 4хлетка((( возраст что ли.... где-то читала, что в 4 года дети самые сложные... Вот рисование - идея фикс, хочу и все тут. А все остальное... к огородничеству страсть проснулась, но детей этому нигде не учат, бабушка наша пытается

----------


## Веснушка

мой тоже огородничает))) но понемногу) 
ирин кстати о рисовании. узнавала в созвездии - для 4хлеток ничего нет, есть в палитре. у них сбор 6 сент в 19.00. может, кому интересно))

----------


## kazangi

Оль, на сайте Палитры есть расписание, для 4хлеток там всего 1 раз в неделю и написано, что занятия с материалами по возрасту, т.е. боюсь 4хлетним там мало чего остается. просто творческое развитие, а мне хочется, чтобы ребенку не боялись дать разные краски и т.д.

----------


## Веснушка

мне объснили что занятия от 2х раз в неделю, рисуют красками, мелками...ну кто его знает. надо пробовать. лепка отдельно.

----------


## polya

> И я послушаю про нехочух. Та же проблема. В июле 4 года было. Типичный такой рачок -ранимый и весь в себе.


и мы такие же. Тоже раки.

Мне в принципе на айкидо понравилось. Тренер нормальный. На слезы адекватно отреагировал. Голос не повышал. Разрешил сидеть прям в зале с ребенком, просто смотреть. Детки там бегают, прыгают, скачут. Возраст 5-6 летт. Берут с 4-х. лет. Человек 7 было. В принципе мы не испугались, в отличие от тренера на спорт. гимнастики. Просто заупрямился. Наверное, стоило с ним посидеть первые пару занятий, но у меня еще 2-х летка, он там вообще в разнос пошел.
Тренер Гагик Генрихович, раньше они на Либкнехта были, сейчас пер. Литейный, 3. Рядом с ЖК 4-ой. Занятия 3 раза в неделю пн, ср, пт с 6 до 7. Потом сказал будут еще и группа вт,, чт, сб. Цена 1500 руб/мес.

Ушу мы отмели из-за физ наказаний - по попе. По крайней мере в самой известной у нас секции и тренера. Но там тоже с 4-х.

----------


## polya

Подтверждаю, в палитре рисование 2 раза в нед, причем можно ходить 1 раз на лепку, 1 раз на рисование. Но имхо, из опыта хождения в Мозаику, 40 минут - вообще ни о чем. Хотя бы час нужен.

----------


## polya

> А где айкидо? мне вот хочется,чтобы тренер был хороший, проверенный. У мужа одно из образований -тренерское, несколько лет назад  дочь решила на карате (или что-то такое похожее) пойти, в залах Таис. Муж одно занятие поприсутствовал и сказал , что такого тренера к детям на пушечный выстрел подпускать нельзя. Да и родители некоторые жаловались.
> Нам не надо прям вот спортивных результатов, просто для общего развития и чтоб энергию куда-то выплеснуть.


Я не берусь судить, но на Литейной тренер вроде адекватный. Не кричит, шутит с детьми. Сдержанный, конечно.
Там тоже есть занятия для взрослых.

----------


## polya

Еще в доме Пионеров есть занятия. Там день открытых дверей 9-го сент. В 11 часов. Мы пока рассматриваем Цирковую студию (муж вычитал) и фольклорный ансамбль. Я конечно за спорт, но мы что-то везде в пролете...

----------


## polya

Еще мы в воскр. попробуем сходить на занятия в дошкольный лицей, отпишусь потом. Там тоже с 4-х лет. Никто больше туда не собирается (занятия в 3 школе).


Ну и Монтиссори - наше все. Мне ребенок уже с июня плешь проедает, "когда к Оксане пойдем?"))))

----------


## polya

цирковая студия еще в 14 школе была. но там старше вроде детки.

----------


## Веснушка

Кать, а что за секция ушу, где тренер по попе бьет??????????? ты напиши еще поточнее контакты айкидо, на всякий случай.
а с монтессори я вообще не знаю, что делать...все оксане не звоню...гошан наотрез отказывается идти. даже мимо проезжали, говорит, только в монтессори заходить не будем. наверное все же возьмем мы тайм-аут, может в принципе в развиввающих занятиях. попробуем удариться в спорт....

----------


## polya

Веснушка
попробуйте айкидо, мы там когда сидели, я сразу гошу вспомнила. как он на занятиях все бегал. думаю, ему понравится. Контакты:  пер. Литейный дом 3. Вход с торца. тел тренера 89208823998 Гагик Генрихович

а вот темка, где я про ушу вычитала. там сначала все хвалили-хвалили, а потом выяснилось. что да, за непослушание тренер бъет по попе.http://www.okamama.ru/forum/33-1041-5

----------


## Веснушка

ага, спасибо большое! ну я так поняла, что шлепки по попе не доказаны))) ну ладно, будем иметь в виду. и тренер обещает быть не тот, про которого пишут....ладно, будем смотреть.

----------


## kazangi

ну вот на сайте палитры так и написано в расписании для 4хлеток 1 раз рисование и 1 раз лепка. Маловато как-то совсем.

----------


## mamaRita

Ирин, в Палитру можно пойти и попробовать. Мы ходили месяц, нравилось, но потом Артем сказал, что очень устает после сада еще на рисование идти. Преподаватель Ольга Владимировна там адекватная очень, можно с ней побеседовать о том, чего хочется.

----------


## kazangi

Рит, мы наверное подождем октября и того художника, что возле Русского двора. Нам географически удобнее и Улька те места любит и видела в окнах рисунки как-то, впечатлилась очень.

----------


## kiara

Девчонки))))))))))) Ваши хоть на Монтессори ходили)) Мой-то и ко мне не ходит наотрез! Пару раз брала - так демарши похлеще Гошика устраивал) и со мной, и с Дашей.
Дома занимаемся, насильно не пичкаю, но ребенок знает оочень много)так что, сильно не переживаю.
Сама вот смотрю в сторону спортивной студии, но гимнастика меня пугает, там ведь как в армии "сел, встал, стоять, куда пошел,молчать, место!" - это не для нас...
Ролики пока отставили, ибо Ку уставал реально и это всю охоту отбивало, мы решили тормознуть в этом. Еще вот *лыжи горные*-тоже по возрасту подходит вполне, попробуем.
Ну и попробую бассейн, вроде по детским я не слышала ужасов про грибки и проч...
Танцы точно не про нас, Ку это не любит) Рисование не интересует особо, скорее моделирование-конструирование, но в 4 вряд ли что есть на эту тему...?

----------


## kazangi

> Рисование не интересует особо, скорее моделирование-конструирование, но в 4 вряд ли что есть на эту тему...?


В Станции юных техников разве нет ничего такого?

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, делюсь информацией для тех, кто ищет что-то танцевальное для себя и хочет танцевать сам)) Моя любимая  "Забава" (студия современной хореографии, если кто не знает, на мой взгляд, самая лучшая в городе)) с этого года открывает несколько новых направлений: хип-хоп (группы для деток 4-6 и 7-9 лет) - подходит для шустриков и, вообще, любителей уличных танцев, бэби-балет (основы классического балета под классическую музыку, педагоги предполагают, что это направление будет особенно востребовано у созерцательных деток, ждут девочек 4-6 лет), эстетическая гимнастика (4,-5,5 лет). А также! Группа "Мама и малыш" - для занятий танцами с детками от двух с половиной до трех с половиной лет и группа "Танцующая мама" - для тех, кто всегда хотел, но не находил времени)

Кстати, "Забава" недавно переехала, теперь ее можно найти по адресу: Добровольского, 49.

----------


## Веснушка

круто!!! я б сама потанцевала!)))

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан! бассейн в Труде, но опять не работает....у них опять ремонт! елки-палки, в прошлом году они открылись только в ФЕВРАЛЕ!!! я уж думала, все, отремонтировали наконец...ан нет, опять ремонт. в прошлом году разговаривала с мамой, у нее пятилетка, говорит, каждый год ремонт и открываются только к зиме((((((((((((

----------


## Polixenia

> круто!!! я б сама потанцевала!)))


Оль, я собираюсь)) если расписание будет подходящим, а то у нас как-то все плотно получается)

----------


## Ёжик

> ага, спасибо большое! ну я так поняла, что шлепки по попе не доказаны))) ну ладно, будем иметь в виду. и тренер обещает быть не тот, про которого пишут....ладно, будем смотреть.


 Доказано-доказано. Нам влетело) Тренер и сам этого не скрывает. На первом же занятии предупредил.
И в Труде 10-го собрание.

----------


## kiara

Да, Забава теперь прям у меня под носом)
Зайду завтра поспрашиваю насчет всего, может нам хип-хоп подойдет....)

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, а какой у вас тренер был? а в труде по поводу бассейна? лягушатника?

----------


## Ёжик

Андрей Евгеньевич.
В Труде по поводу подрощенных деток точно) 5-6 лет, а может и больше.

----------


## polya

Оксана
в Забаве 9-го сентября в 18.00 собрание будет. только просят анкету заранее на сайте заполнить. Ну и телефон там есть. http://www.dance-zabava.ru/
Мы записались. пойду-разузнаю.

----------


## yakudza

мы 9-го тоже пойдем))
хип-хоп - очень заманчиво)))

----------


## polya

Я так понимаю, что для мальчиков там только одно направление всего. Зато девчонком раздолье полное)

----------


## kiara

И мы пойдем))))
У нас вообще Ку увидел хип-хоп где-то и просто бредит им))Уже пару недель пытается "крутиться" на голове, все выспрашивает-как это так получается?! Вчера ооочень обрадовался, что может этому поучиться, так что мы все вдохновлены предстоящим! Лишь бы расписание подошло!!!

----------


## polya

Слушайте, вы  меня прямобрадовали! Надеюсь Матвей у меня воодушивится, увидев знакомые лица)))

----------


## Jazz

Оля-_Веснушка_, вот это я расстроилась, прочитав твое сообщение!  А мы уже с Тимом "лыжи навострили" в Труд... Он у меня почти каждый день спрашивает, когда мы пойдем в бассик. Эх!
Оксана-*kiara*, я могу ошибаться, но в "Забаве" Кузьму вряд ли научат на голове крутиться. Это ж брэйк. А хип-хоп - это другое. Очень отвязное, вполне "пацанское", стилистически схожее, но другое. И насколько я знаю, непосредственно брэйком там никто не владеет.

----------


## kiara

Насть) не, мы не про брэйк) Ку смотрел именно хип-хоп и там не движения нижнего брэйка были, я просто это так обозвала для простоты)))
Мне вот воооооообще все равно, что там стилистически есть, нам просто интересно движение как таковое, ибо Ку иной раз дома по стенкам бегает)))))А чего там стилистически будет, если Ку это одобрит-вот неважно-неважно)
Девочки, мы вчера были, поговорили - сейчас на эти малышовские группы мало желающих, на балет-пара девочек, а хотелось бы до 10 малышей набрать. Аналогично и с хип-хопом. Я в вс не пойду уже (если успею, то может и зайду), анкету отправили, тел у меня руководителя есть, как группу будут готовы запустить, позвонят.Да и я сама буду заглядывать-благо рядышком)
*Так что, если среди знакомых есть мальчишки еще под это дело-зовите! Быстрее к занятиям приступим)*

----------


## Веснушка

мы с гошиком придем пробовать. только вот с анкетой у меня беда, никак не могу на сайте зарегиться, не шлют мне на почту подтверждение и все тут! а у них непосредственно нельзя анкету заполнить? я вот звонила, интересовалась когда можно прийти, мне про анкету ничего не сказали...

----------


## polya

А никто завтра в Палитру на собрание не идет? а то мне моих оставить не с кем, а с ними идти - толку ноль от собрания будет...

----------


## Веснушка

Кать, я хотела. но не знаю, попаду ли..... на вечер столько накопилось. и ничего не перенесешь.

----------


## Polixenia

> мы с гошиком придем пробовать. только вот с анкетой у меня беда, никак не могу на сайте зарегиться, не шлют мне на почту подтверждение и все тут! а у них непосредственно нельзя анкету заполнить? я вот звонила, интересовалась когда можно прийти, мне про анкету ничего не сказали...


Оля, анкету можно заполнить непосредственно на оргсобрании. Руководители "Забавы" в курсе, что с анкетой на сайте случаются траблы)

----------


## yakudza

> мы с гошиком придем пробовать. только вот с анкетой у меня беда, никак не могу на сайте зарегиться, не шлют мне на почту подтверждение и все тут! а у них непосредственно нельзя анкету заполнить? я вот звонила, интересовалась когда можно прийти, мне про анкету ничего не сказали...


честно говоря, сайт у них так себе работает. я пока зарегилась и заполнила эту анкету - целый вечер потеряла. И вообще не понятно, зачем эти вопросы, какое отношение к делу они имеют... Думаю, главное всё же на собрание попасть.

----------


## Веснушка

Оксана, спасибо! я тоже в пинципе думала что ничего страшного, если без анкеты прийти. Катя, я вот тоже пару раз попробовала, и решила, что нафиг тратить полдня)))))))))))) и то эти пару раз достаточно много времени заняли))

----------


## летняя мама

Записали сына на танцы  в Спартак (за 24 школой который) , тренер Руслан Евтеев. Завтра первая тренировка.

----------


## Веснушка

Летняя мама, отличный выбор!

----------


## Ёжик

> Записали сына на танцы  в Спартак (за 24 школой который) , тренер Руслан Евтеев. Завтра первая тренировка.


А что это за танцы?

----------


## летняя мама

Бальные, спортивные, латиноамериканские.
Честно говоря, особо не выбирали. Все как-то внезапно и спонтанно получилось. Вчера в 6 вечера узнали, что там собрание будет. Подруга поехала и записала нас. (про бальные танцы раньше для дочери думала,  танцы оказались не для неё)
*Веснушка*, а почему отличный выбор?  Вы что-то можете о тренере рассказать? Имя на слуху, но я как-то не интересовалась особо, так как вообще в сторону танцев не смотрела.

Кому интересно, занятия в группе 4-5 лет 2 раза в неделю, понедельник и пятница, в 17.00. Продолжительность 45 минут.

----------


## Веснушка

руслан евтеев хороший танцор и отличный человек. с детками возраста 4-5 лет занимается уже давно, все его хвалят. моя подруга знает его лично, танцевала с ним (не в паре, просто в одном клубе) и всегда его очень хвалила.

----------


## Jazz

> руслан евтеев хороший танцор и отличный человек. с детками возраста 4-5 лет занимается уже давно, все его хвалят.


Оля, ППКС!

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, спасибо за отзывы о Руслане Евтееве. Вчера первый раз сын ходил, ему понравилось, вышел довольный, сказал, что пойдет еще.

----------


## polya

сходили мы еще на одни занятия пробно. Итог: из всех детей только мой разревелся и ни в какую...((( Честно - даже ругаю себя, что дома его держу. Может стоило в сад водить...

----------


## Ёжик

Не претендую на истину) выскажу только свое мнение. Думаю, отрывать ребенка насильно - не очень хорошо, зачем ломать? И чем настойчивее это делать, тем сильнее ребенок будет "прилипать" К тому же в 5 лет детки так сильно меняются)) Мне логопед наша говорила, что в 5 лет резко повзрослеет, не узнаете еще)) Так и случилось)

----------


## polya

Я думаю у нас дело не в отрывании как таковом, т.к. в том году (с 3 до 4-х) лет ходили спокойно по 2 часа без меня на развивашки. У нас вопрос в подходе, т.е. его к нам нужно найти. А зачастую преподы на развивашках и кружках для деток старше определенного возраста не хотят этого делать... Их дело - материал подать, а хочешь-не хочешь, готов-не готов - твои проблемы и насильно мил не будешь.
Ну мы руки не опускаем, еще есть места, где мы не побывали)))

А сад упоминула. т.к. что как не он приучает подстраиваться и приспосабливаться в любой ситуации? В этом его и определенный плюс и существенный минус.

----------


## kiara

А на собрание в Забаву вчера никто не попал? Как там с набором?
Катюш, насчет сада - ну вот мой тоже ведь не хочет))))) даже в наш) И не потому, что не нравится - нет, нравится, просто он НЕ ХОЧЕТ в сад и все))) Ему лучше с нами. Ку вчера как раз заявил на мой вопрос в преддверии его ДР "как не хочешь праздник?!как не хочешь друзей?!" - "мне вас достаточно"))))))))"мне никто не нужен, я же вас люблю" - вот так))) и что тут сказать) Он прав)
Так что мы, и в этом году, не идем к нам в садик) а дальше...посмотрим, что дальше будет. Ку тоже не активно рвется быть где-то без нас, ролики летом не признал, в изостудию даже на порог не пошел, надеюсь, что танцы ему будут интересны...А у нас дело не в подходе, ибо Ку весьма контактен, почти с любым взрослым знакомится с лету, беседы заводит) Просто, видимо, ему что-то нравится, а что-то нет) Или он просто не чувствует потребность в чем-то, ведь действительно, дома есть мы-и поем, и танцуем, и рисуем - чего только не делаем.
Может правда, им еще рано, им просто достаточно нас-семьи?

----------


## polya

наверно. ты права. оксан))) порадуем себя мыслью о самодостаточности семьи)

Мы на собрании были. на хип-хоп планирую набрать детей к октябрю. Пока предложили походить к этому же педагогу (которая и хип-хоп будет вести) для адаптации. Занятия пн и пт 18-18.45 или пн и ср 17-17.45. дети  3,5-4.5 года. Но Матвей с Гошей там единственные мальчики))) Договорились с Олей повести сегодня в 6, на пробу.

----------


## yakudza

> Занятия ... пн и ср 17-17.45. дети  3,5-4.5 года.


не пн ср, а ср пт 17-17.45 !

----------


## kiara

Ой, чет ничего не поняла....
Девочки, можно для мам в танке, когда приходить, вернее когда вы все решили ходить-мы тогда тоже причапаем, нам без разницы в 17 или 18, да и дни не важны.
Эх, я пропустила вчера...С Ником заморочилась, почту не смотрела..
Как сходили-расскажите?

----------


## polya

Да, расписание такое:
пн и пт 18-18.45 или ср и пт 17-17.45


Мы с Олей в пон и пт ходить решили (если они не передумали). Моему в пон. понравилось. По словам изображале змею, тигров, обезьян. Прыгали и "рисовали красками"))) Мой оранжевой краской был. теперь в пт. пойдем к 18.00. Подтягивайтесь.

----------


## yakudza

а мы с Викой были сегодня (в среду). Будем ходить ср, пт в 17.
Правда, в нашей подгруппе было только 3 девочки. Делали то же самое. Очень понравилось!

----------


## kiara

В пятницу будем! Девчонки,а форма одежды мальчишкам какая?ну там в носках или в обуви нужно,шортики или лосинки?

----------


## yakudza

Форма одежды - удобная. Шорты, футболка, например. Чешки, если есть, или носочки. Сказали ничего не покупать. Когда группа окончательно сформируется, форму закупят централизованно, чтобы у всех была одинаковая.

----------


## kiara

Мы сегодня потанцевали в компании, наверно, 10 деток-не меньше)) Ку понравилось, так что - мы оба весьма довольны!

----------


## yakudza

а в нашей группе вчера человек 20 было! в среду у них, оказывается, свет отключали, они всех распустили, а мы опоздали, поэтому занимались втроем)))

----------


## kazangi

> Про художника она сказала, что примерно до октября он живет за городом. Это Владислав Михайлович Собенков и его жена Нина Антоновна (в интернете можно про них найти инфу), дети у него в студии занимаются разного возраста, маленьких тоже берет. Если к октябрю еще будет актуально, напишите мне, узнаю точно, что , где, когда .


летняя мама, мы созрели для занятий, и октябрь практически наступил, может художник уже вернулся, можете узнать?

----------


## летняя мама

Я помню про художника. Спрашивала на прошлой неделе -еще не вернулся. Сказали, что возвращаются обычно в октябре к началу отопительного сезона. Я обязательно здесь отпишусь.
А мы еще пошли лепить из глины. Во дворце пионеров в желтом здании по вторникам и четвергам с 15.00 до 19.30  в любое удобное время

----------


## kazangi

спасибо! а глина в любое время - это как? записываться не надо? просто приходишь и занимаешься?

----------


## летняя мама

Я предварительно с педагогом договаривалась. Там дети разновозрастные и малыши, и школьники. По времени -педагог находится на месте в указанный интервал. Дети все по разному приходят -кому как удобно. Кто-то час занимается, кто-то минут сорок. Кто-то 2 часа. Все от ребенка зависит и от наличия свободного времени. Лепят глиняные игрушки. Их в печи там обжигают, потом ребенок расписывает. И еще детки печенюшки всякие приносят и чай могут попить.

Мы там самые маленькие.

----------


## kazangi

а это платно? 
и где там искать поточнее? нам лепка тоже интересна, тем более глина

----------


## летняя мама

Бесплатно!!! Только примерно раз в две недели надо глину приносить. Цена кирпичика 1 кг по городу в среднем  50-80 руб. Заходите в желтое здание и спрашиваете у вахтера, как пройти на лепку. Там объяснят.Преподаватель Елена Валентиновна.

----------


## Веснушка

классно про лепку!!! жаль только что занятия ну прям везде по вторникам и четвергам!!!! я вот уже сожалею, почему на неделе один вторник и один четверг)))))))))

----------


## kazangi

> классно про лепку!!!


 это точно!))) надо идти

----------


## polya

Девы, мы там занимаемся (на других занятиях) и я вот вчера спросила про лепку - нам сказали, что хоть и написано у них с 4-х лет, берут с 5-6 ти не раньше...

----------


## летняя мама

А Вы к Елене Валентиновне подходили?(которая лепку ведет?)
Моему 4 только летом исполнилось, и еще один мальчик из нашей садиковской группы ходит.
Правда, в заявлении просили пару годков накинуть, т.е. официально с 5-6. Всё верно

----------


## kazangi

мы вчера на разведку ездили- нам сказали прийти попробовать - справится,пусть ходит без проблем

----------


## Ёжик

Сломала всю голову) Поэтому создаю отдельную тему. Может подскажет кто-нибудь репетитора английского языка 5-ти летке? Очень надо.

----------


## yakudza

> Сломала всю голову) Поэтому создаю отдельную тему.


прим. модератора: Не вижу смысла создавать отдельную тему.

----------


## летняя мама

> Сломала всю голову) Поэтому создаю отдельную тему. Может подскажет кто-нибудь репетитора английского языка 5-ти летке? Очень надо.


Преподаватель, к которой дочь ходит, взяла в этом году девочку 4,5 лет(знакомую нашу). Но они там особо не разгоняются в плане обучения,словарный запас пополняют, никаких читать-писать. И ездить к ней домой надо. Живет на Дзержинке.Оплата 300 руб. в час

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, мне как раз и не надо читать-писать) А можно нам к ней как-то попасть?) И в первой половине дня возможно к ней ходить вообще?
Кстати, отпишусь уже сразу, куда мы ходим.
Спортивная гимнастика (Юность) 3 р в неделю
Бассейн (Труд) 2 раза
Живопись (Палитра) 2 раза
Полготовка к Школе (МГЭИ) 3 раза.
Муз. школа (флейта) 3 раза.
Осталась лепка и английский)))

----------


## летняя мама

to Ёжик
тел. репититора в личку наисала.
Как Вы всё успеваете?))
Подготовка к школе МГЭИ -это за домом быта? Вы к кому ходите, к Елене Николаевне или Елене Борисовне?Мы в свое время к Е.Н. ходили, мелкий сейчас к Е.Б., но планирую в след. году к Е.Н. она немного построже, но результаты работы сразу видны. А 3 раза в неделю чем там занимаетесь? раньше 2 было (развитие речи и математика).
А лепка там замечательная,на мой взгляд! Каждый раз прихожу и работами деток любуюсь.

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо.
 Мы к Елене Николаевна ходим. В субботу сделали доп. занятие - математика, судя по всему) Но без дом.задания. 
Туда мы на лепку никак не попадаем с нашим графиком. А вот во дворец пионеров у нас скорее всего сложится) Спасибо за наводку, а то сын очень просится.

----------


## Ёжик

В личке ничего нет(

----------


## Ёжик

Были сегодня на лепке) Очень понравилось. Сын не хотел уходить.

----------


## летняя мама

> В личке ничего нет(


Еще раз отправила.Есть?

----------


## Ёжик

Да, теперь есть) спасибо.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, кто интересовался занятиями у Собенковых. Удалось с ними связаться.
Занятия проходят по субботам (начало в 14.30) и по воскресеньям (начало в 12.00). первый раз лучше прийти минут на 15 пораньше. 
Адрес:Московская 18, кв. 1, код 145.
Нина Антоновна (это жена Собенкова, тоже художница,с малышами она занимается)

Понимаю, конечно, что уже далеко не начало октября. Но наш репетитор только сегодня смогла дозвониться до них. Занятия только-только начинаются, т.к. сам Собенков ранее готовился к выставке, а Нина Антоновна болела, потом восстанавливалась

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, напишите, куда планируете ходить в этом году. Поделитесь, может где-то дни открытых дверей проходят? 
Наверное, пора уже записываться? И подскажите, пожалуйста, телефон, по которому можно записаться на занятия в МГЭИ (на Кирова)?

----------


## Ёжик

У старшего, как и в прошлом году, спортивная гимнастика, бассейн, муз. школа, подготовка к школе. Если будем укладываться с расписанием, то живопись в Палитре, глиняная игрушка в доме пионеров. Из нового попробуем шахматы и "Галактику". Над английским думаем все еще) 
Тел. 8920-618-02-51 Наталья Яковлевна.

----------


## kiara

Мы с Ку записываемся на айкидо вот здесь http://wafukan-dojo.narod.ru/ тренировочный зал для младших на Ломоносова у них.

----------


## летняя мама

У дочки математика в МГЭИ, английский, стрельба и шахматы. У сына с прошлого года бальные танцы, из нового "подготовишки" в МГЭИ и лепка там же (лепят в основном из пластилина, пластилиновые картины, немного из воска, в прошлом году еще с глиной изредка работали). Вот только проблема - никак не набирается группа на лепку. Воскресение, 11.30. занятие идет 1 час. Цена 300 за занятие.  Присоединяйтесь) Записаться можно у Натальи Яковлевны(выше телефон написали).

----------


## yakudza

Записались)))) Спасибо за наводку!

----------


## летняя мама

> Записались)))) Спасибо за наводку!


Здорово! А то мой карапуз вторую неделю в гордом одиночестве занимается.

----------


## yakudza

интересно, а мелких моих (2-3 года) туда же можно привести? или не справятся?

----------


## polya

Уже вроде спрашивали, но может что-то новое появилось. Интересует рисование для детей (кроме Палитры что-то есть?)

----------


## kiara

С Нового года будет у нас, но это только в Соколе....

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Есть хорошее рисование в Детском центре "Радость", ул. Ломоносова, д.1 (это за ТЦ "21 век"). Их телефоны: 8-980-512-24-75, 40-00-15
Есть группа вечером в четверг в 19.00 (таммалыши 4-5 лет) и утром в пятницу в 11.00 (смешанная группа 4-7 лет). Мы в это время ходим. Вроде бы есть еще группы и в другое время в другие дни, расписание надо у них уточнять. Стоимость-250 руб.  Если ходят двое детей - скидка 50 руб., т.е. мы за двоих платим 450 руб.

----------


## polya

Посоветуйте репетитора или курсы по анг. яз для ребенка 5,5 лет. Спасибо)

----------


## polya

Девы, пишу про школу дошколят, которую мы посещаем уже 2 года. 

Центр подготовки к школе "Гармония, проводит набор детей от 4-х до 7 лет в школу дошколят. Есть три группы: от 4 (3,5) до 5-ти лет, от 5 до 6 лет и от 6 до 7 лет. Занятия проводятся в форме уроков по 35 минут. Есть утренние группы с 10 часов утра до 12 (12.30) и вечерние группы. 

Напишу подробнее про утренние группы, которые мы и посещаем. 
У деток 4-5-ти лет занятия 2 раза в неделю (это были вт и чт) с 10 часов утра. По три-четыре урока с перерывом в 10 минут. 
У группы 5-6 лет и 6-7 лет занятия 3 раза в неделю (вт, чт, пт) с 10 до 13 часов, четыре урока. 
Про расписание вечерних групп не знаю. 

Какие уроки: чтение, математика, развитие речи, окружающий мир, музыка (педагог из фольклорного ансамбля "Колькольцы"), театральное мастерство, рисование/лепка, физкультура (в спорт. зале со всем инвентарем). 

Помимо этого, проводятся утренники и праздники в зале дискотеки "Фантазия" (настоящие костюмированные праздники). 
Все классы имеют отдельную зону с игрушками, поэтому на переменках дети на шатаются по коридорам. Но и само расположение классов очень удобное - отдельный третий этаж, не проходной. 

В утренней группе - до 10 человек. В вечерних - до 15. 

В утренних группах у нас детки практически не болели, т.к. все не садовские (кому важно). 

Подготовка хорошая. У нас в группе 5-6 лет к сер. учебного года все в группе начали читать, кто не читал. 

Оплата в этом году была - для 4-5 лет, кто учится 2 раза в нед. - 600 руб/мес. Для 5-6 и 6-7 - 1000 руб/мес. 

Отдельно по группе 4-х леток: могут взять от 3,5 лет. 

Адрес: ОБЛАСТНОЙ ЦЕНТР ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ ДЕТЕЙ ИМ. Ю.А. ГАГАРИНА ул. К. Маркса, д. 6, рядом с Дворцом Пионеров. 
тел. 57-90-35 

Запись на след. учебный год!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Attention! Внимание!

Набираю учеников по английскому языку: детей и взрослых на июль и август  этого года.

When and where? Когда и где?

Два раза в неделю. 
Будни после 17ти.
Центр города (пер.Григоров или ул. Плеханова)
Выезд на дом по договоренности возможен, в зависимости от района.

For whom and how? Для кого и как?

Для детей от 3х до 7ми лет занятия в игровой форме. Присутствие родителей на занятии приветствуется.
Для более старших детей занятия с элементами игры.
Для взрослых коммуникативная методика.

Why me? Почему я?

- дипломированный специалист
- опыт преподавания 12 лет
- мама троих детей, из которых двое говорят на английском и русском параллельно
- фанат своего дела

How much? Сколько стоит?

- 450 р. за занятие (45 мин) с одним ребенком
- 600 р. за занятие с двумя детьми
- 900 р. занятие с взрослым (90 мин)
- 1200 р. занятие с двумя взрослыми

Пишите в личку.

----------


## Веснушка

Олесь! круто! мы в очередь! двое взрослых и двое пятилеток!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

и еще - можно нам всем коллективно. но тогда наверное лучше ты/вы к нам)

----------


## kiara

Хотим рекомендовать всем отличное место-батутный центр "Кенгуру", на Болдина.
Занятия спортивной гимнастикой на батутах, часовое занятие с тренером-дети 300 р. Занятия проводят отличные ребята-спортивные гимнасты. У нас тренер Стас-отличный просто! С мальчишками работает чудесно, уж кто знает моего Ку, представляют, что с ним управляться-это надо еще постараться))). У Ку глаза горят все занятие, ему все интересно -от разминки до отдыха в "мягкой яме")!
С детьми часто и взрослые остаются размяться, попрыгать) можно ходить разово, мы ходим постоянно, дважды в неделю.

----------


## Веснушка

Да! В кенгуру супер! Мы летом ходили. И тоже к стасу! Гошка и сейчас просится, но некогда)))

----------

